

Ask HN: Do you think sites like Stack Exchange/Github have led to fewer blogs? - ScottWhigham

Someone asked today about what the point of blogging was for developers [0]. As I was thinking about it, I wondered whether or not new developers are choosing not to write blogs anymore in favor of a public Github and&#x2F;or lots of activity on sites like StackExchange. I don&#x27;t have any way to quantify this though - anyone have a guess or thought? It seems logical - what&#x27;s easier: creating high quality blog posts consistently, or publishing the work you&#x27;re already doing? So my guess is that yes, there are fewer people starting to blog.&lt;p&gt;Thoughts?&lt;p&gt;[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6858905
======
anishkothari
Don't forget about Twitter!

